# Grass flats reds



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

What's the best rig, in your opinion, for catching reds and specs over grass flats in about 3-4 feet of water? I've caught a few off fish finder rigs, but got skunked a lot. I was at a spot the other evening and could see reds everywhere tailing and chasing mullet. They wouldn't touch my cut mullet on fish finders. I also worked a berkley gulp shad on a texas rig with no luck either. The fish were there and feeding. What am I doing wrong? I was thinking a popping cork with a DOA shrimp and one with a live mullet. Suggestions?


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had pretty good luck with a popping cork of any kind with some flouro down to a jig head with gulp shrimp. Works every time if they are there.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sexy shad color 17mr mirrodine caught everything from 10-25" specks to 16-40" redfish no lie. last week i hooked into a 35-40" redfish on my mirrodine with my medium light rod and 3000 size reel it was an epic 35 minute fight that ended with the small treble hooks on the mirrodine coming loose from the redfish's mouth. I recommend putting a size 4 treble hook on the front of the mirrodine replacing the size 3 that is in place that way you get a solid hook up on a big fish when it eats the whole thing and smaller fish can still get their mouth around the tail hook.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thats a pretty good tip tcheeks thanks for posting tha about the trebles.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Good advice, thanks. I think I'll throw a deadly combo on one rod and on another a mirrodine twitchbait. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I turn to the popping cork rig myself. It has proven it's value in fishing for Reds and Specs many times. I attach a swivel and flouro leader with a 3/0 hook under the cork, and fish with live shrimp. If the fish are there, they'll hit it. I caught a 26" red on Friday on this setup. I've caught many more reds and trout, but the only other worth mentioning is a 22" trout Monday night (bragging rights from recent trips). Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 on the 17MR; esp for specs... also, if you can find some reeds in 2 or 3 feet of water, a topwater EARLY in the am will work on the reds


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I'm a firm believer in the 17mr mirrodine for most inshore species, but I do have a decent bit of luck on gulp shrimp with a jig head.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

gold spoon, flukes on light jighead. Also make long cast to tailing reds they spook easy...


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had good luck with a deadly combo with a live shrimp on the hook, and a carolina rig.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

Jerk shad on a weighted screw lock hook.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Matrix Shads on 1/4 oz jigs and a weedless rigged Bitters Skip Shad, or Zoom Super Fluke, in red shad color.

Ken


----------

